# Beware the Mighty SF M6!



## MongoMadness (Sep 19, 2005)

I had the driveway sealcoated yesterday. Around 10:00 pm last night I hear lots of noise outside. This isn't typical as we don't usually hear noises inside the closed house unless tresspassers are lurking on our property...

I investigate. I identify about 8 neighborhood kids running amock through several of the neighboring yards - MINE INCLUDED!

They appear to be playing flashlight tag and the little monsters are running over my newly sealcoated driveway! My first response is to head down to the basement armory and rid the neighborhood of these pests. On my way to the gunsafe I remember that I may have a less lethal option available.

I grab a Surefire M6 flashlight in each hand. I sneak out into the yard and hide in the shadows. When I spot the first victims across the street hiding in a culvert I steady my aim. When they get up to move I press the button on one light and the fury of the sun is unleashed upon them. They are frozen in their tracks - unable to move. I feel a warm sensation running down my legs. I don't know what combination of bodily fluids I have just spilled. What I do know is that I should have gone outside at night with these babies a long time ago. Finally my victims drop back to the ground - their retinas surely screaming in agony. I think I hear a voice whimpering, "I want my Mommy." 

As I try to suppress the cackle that I feel rising from within I extinguish my portable sun and move to a new location. When the victims attempt to move about a minute later I repeat the process. They immediately drop and cover their heads under their arms. They do not move again. 

I run around the back of the house to secure my rear deck. In the event that these vagabonds attempt to take me from both sides I want to prepare the area for my final assault. I sneak around the other side of the house to gather intelligence on the troop movements on that side of my safe house.

When I'm reasonably convinced that I won't be flanked I move back towards the other side of the house. I wait quietly in the dark. My previous victims have either managed to stumble away in the darkness or were reduced to ashes where they lay. A bead of sweat gently rolls down the hair on the side of my head. I wonder whether their eyes might be bleeding. I realize that I won't really know the effects unless I gather more data. The smell of napalm seems to be wafting through the air...

I spot several other victims across the street and down a ways. As they move towards my driveway I drop them to their knees with the light from a single M6. These scavengers are outclassed, outgunned, and outsmarted - I know it and they know it. I smell the sweet stench of fear intermixed with the napalm. They can't get close enough to me to identify their target because my light-sabre is VERY long. They can't get close enough to even shine their puny flashlights on me. I feel the power of the Dark-Side flowing through my every orifice. 

I spot my final victim moving up towards the house. He looks to be older and appears to be rushing my position. I feel a fleeting moment of pity. Then I unleash the twin furies. He is stopped in his tracks. He is completely disoriented. He tries to find cover behind a nearby Spruce tree. He is having trouble locating it and has to do it by feel - ouch. I continue to illuminate the location and can see him shivering in shock even through the branches of the mighty Spruce. Once I am convinced that he won't be getting up anytime soon I run around back and sneak into the house.

The sounds outside are gone. The vagrants have been vanquished. I see that they have decided to huddle together thinking that somehow the light won't hurt them if they stick together. They are mistaken. 

I wait in the dark - they go home to their Mommies. The smell of napalm gradually recedes. I reload my flashlights with $18 worth ($1.50 x 12) of new batteries. I am looking forward to my next game of flashlight tag! If they decide to get welding helmets I may need to upgrade my lights. I just bought an ACRO x990 HID in case!

Do you think I have a problem?


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 19, 2005)

no you are a perfect flashaholic you need some maxabeams though


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 19, 2005)

You need to upgrade your weaponery with js' M6-R packs, for unyielding cremating power.

Bill


----------



## NikolaTesla (Sep 19, 2005)

You definitely need a Maxabeam. It is instant on and off and has a STROBE mode that can make you sick. I tried that trick you did and won too. we were camping. The victims had their puny little 1 million candle power $20 SLA powered spot lights. I used the Maxabeam on them. The one difference was they were acorss a smal lake about 1000 feet away.
Anyway, I won and they were mad. The sure wondered were the Maxa came from. I told them kids I ripped it off Batman and I think they believed me.


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 19, 2005)

And welcome to CPF! (Fantasizing MaxaBeam in one hand, Beast in the other, X990 slung, USL clamped in one armpit, and M6R in the other. I am _Lightman!_ :green: )

Larry


----------



## picard (Sep 19, 2005)

cool story dude. you need js m6 pack.   :thanks:


----------



## jashhash (Sep 19, 2005)

In response to the first post... Yes you have a problem... It's called flashaholism.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Sep 19, 2005)

Those kids should be honored to have had the M6's light shined upon them :green:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 19, 2005)

I need another M6!!!

Good story    

-PSM


----------



## CLHC (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey I enjoyed that MongoMadness. Reason being for me NOT to give up the SF M6. . .But I agree with PoliceScannerMan—I too need another one!


----------



## wquiles (Sep 19, 2005)

GREAT story dude 

And no, you have no hope - you are far too gone into the flashlight lala-land ...

Will


----------



## KevinL (Sep 20, 2005)

Those kids need to worry if you ever got anything in the 100W incandescent power class.. yes, as I've said, there are some difficult days where even civilians need instant-strike


----------



## Entrope (Sep 21, 2005)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## The-David (Sep 21, 2005)

Soum kids phycolgoist is getting varey ritch after that incedent


----------



## BIGD (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll bet the kids thought that you were the cops with their spot lights. Either that or check your local papers for stories of alien landings. Very funny story and you told it very well, tell us another one......


----------



## nemul (Sep 22, 2005)

i looked up the price of this Maxabeam... and i think i just wet myself!


----------



## chesterqw (Sep 22, 2005)

u POS, fancy scaring kids with light... be ashame of yourself for not buying water guns..
.(they will all be soak wet and run home, no harm to eyes too )


----------



## Danintex (Sep 22, 2005)

1.25 x 6 = $18.00??? Awesome story!


----------



## KevinL (Sep 22, 2005)

Naah. TWO M6s, and that would work out to $9 or $1.50 per cell, still within the ballpark (including shipping $$). 

That's just evil, having 1K lumens on tap


----------



## amlim (Sep 22, 2005)

did any of the kids vaporise into dust when the M6 beam hit them? like phaser fire from star trek.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Aug 12, 2006)

You need this:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92396


----------



## roguesw (Aug 12, 2006)

ok, this post just convinced me to bore my M3T and run 18650s and the MN21 lamp assembly 
on another note, this type of incident happened to me at my house 
some kids were DUI and there happened to be a road block by the police to test for alcohol, they stopped their cars in my driveway and pretended to walk into my property but hid in the trees
i blasted them with my 9P at the time, they thought it was the cops and ran away
but they left their car on my driveway


----------



## Illum (Aug 13, 2006)

Be careful...they might buy the cheap 1 million torches and gang up with your house at the center..

btw AWESOME STORY  crackup:  THIS GOES IN MY FAVORITES, FUNNY STORY LOLZ

yep...you have the virus, keep up the good work spreading it!

Send it over to Surefire, if they keep your story you might recieve a gift certificate or some sort!


----------



## Chucula (Aug 13, 2006)

Reassurance that my M6 was not a waste of money   

Thanks for the story!


----------



## carrot (Aug 13, 2006)

Is it really necessary to be reviving all these old threads?


----------



## Chucula (Aug 13, 2006)

carrot said:


> Is it really necessary to be reviving all these old threads?



is a surefire m6 really necessary for us civilians? no, but it is a lot of fun


----------



## firefly99 (Aug 18, 2006)

Great story. 

You should be ashamed of yourself playing flashlight tag with kids and having an unfair advantages "2 x M6 vs puny lights"


----------



## PhantomZ (Aug 18, 2006)

how about a green laser attached to those old school credit card copying machine. *chink chink!* sounds like a shot gun..?


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 27, 2009)

LMAO!!! great story OP!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2009)

Chucula said:


> is a surefire m6 really necessary for us civilians? no, but it is a lot of fun


*+1*

Great comeback!!


----------



## Illum (Jul 27, 2009)

I take it no one read Carrots post on reviving old threads? :huh2:



carrot said:


> Is it really necessary to be reviving all these old threads?


----------



## oren1s (Jul 28, 2009)

Just got my M6 and KT4+Megalennium.... waiting for my targets to show up :devil:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

oren1s said:


> Just got my M6 and KT4+Megalennium.... waiting for my targets to show up :devil:


Which lamp assemblies are you going to use with that superb setup?


----------



## oren1s (Jul 29, 2009)

Today i have got from AW 6x 18650-26 cells & softstart 

For the Megalennium i have few options which i have got:

1. WA01185 with FM bi pin socket
2. LF IMR M6
3. LF HO-M6R

For the M6 i have got MN20 & MN21. I had to try the MN21 its awesome.

I have got for that light 2x18650 holder made by Mdocod & LF E0-M3T.

The problem i can see is with charging those cells with two bay WF139 charger. I'm thinking getting a hobby charger for the job.

Hope that Will's regulator will come out soon, so i could use SF MN21 rechargeable.


----------



## LED61 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ah Ha!! so an M6 can be justified as a means to avoid excessive use of force!!!

Nice option!!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 29, 2009)

oren1s said:


> Today i have got from AW 6x 18650-26 cells & softstart
> 
> For the Megalennium i have few options which i have got:
> 
> ...


Get a* Pila IBC* charger for your cells, protect your investment using by the right (safe) gear.

http://store.bugoutgearusa.com/bach.html

Cheers!


----------



## oren1s (Jul 31, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Get a* Pila IBC* charger for your cells, protect your investment using by the right (safe) gear.
> 
> http://store.bugoutgearusa.com/bach.html
> 
> Cheers!




Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

